# Long term rental



## MegaShazzie (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the average Long term Rental cost in the Marbella area


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MegaShazzie said:


> What is the average Long term Rental cost in the Marbella area



You need to be a bit more specific - size, apartment, villa, no of bedrooms/bathrooms, pool, land, campo, town, costa, sea views.........????? Long term is generally cheaper than holiday rental

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

A half decent one bed apt in the middle of Marbella will be around 600e month. Further out you go, the cheaper it is.

Have a look at some rental websites and you'll soon get an idea - try idealista & fotocasa. More websites listed in the FAQ thread.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As Jo has said, it's one of those 'How long is a piece of string?' questions as the answer depends very much on where you choose to live. 
Brocher is right, around 600 euros upwards for a flat but there is always a reason why some areas are cheaper than others.
You can pay anything upwards from 1000euros to silly money for a house/villa with pool.
Bear in mind though that utilities can add quite a bit to your monthly rent, especially if you live in a house with pool. Our electricity bill for the last two months was just under 400 euros and we don't heat with electricity. It can get very cold and damp here in winter too.
Long term rentals here normally are for a period of eleven months, for some reason.
We live between Marbella and Estepona and I must say that rents have decreased considerably in the past few years.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> As Jo has said, it's one of those 'How long is a piece of string?' questions as the answer depends very much on where you choose to live.
> Brocher is right, around 600 euros upwards for a flat but there is always a reason why some areas are cheaper than others.
> You can pay anything upwards from 1000euros to silly money for a house/villa with pool.
> Bear in mind though that utilities can add quite a bit to your monthly rent, especially if you live in a house with pool. Our electricity bill for the last two months was just under 400 euros and we don't heat with electricity. It can get very cold and damp here in winter too.
> ...


I think the eleven month scenario is because if you had it for 12 months it gives you all kinds of rights, probably to do with not being able to kick you out etc. There will be more qualified people than me who can tell you this but my cousin rented a place over 11 months and it was something to do with if you have rented for 12 months some scenarios come into play.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> I think the eleven month scenario is because if you had it for 12 months it gives you all kinds of rights, probably to do with not being able to kick you out etc. There will be more qualified people than me who can tell you this but my cousin rented a place over 11 months and it was something to do with if you have rented for 12 months some scenarios come into play.


that's a very common misconception - a lot of people believe this & a lot of agents tell owners this in order to make them happier about letting

if the property is the tenant's home, then the LAU takes effect as soon as they move in - & the tenant has full tenant rights ....which is what I think you mean by _some scenarios come into play _?it doesn't matter what the contract says


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Do landlords prefer short term rents to longer term ones?
Considering renting but would want a year or two rather than short term.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> Do landlords prefer short term rents to longer term ones?
> Considering renting but would want a year or two rather than short term.



:welcome:

it largely depends on where you are

in highly tourist areas many landlords will be after short lets, because in the summer months they can (if they actually DO get holiday lets) earn as much in a few weeks as they might otherwise get for the entire year


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> it largely depends on where you are
> 
> in highly tourist areas many landlords will be after short lets, because in the summer months they can (if they actually DO get holiday lets) earn as much in a few weeks as they might otherwise get for the entire year


0

Thanks.
I figured so.
Wouldn't mind living next to the coast but its not essential.
Internet is though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> 0
> 
> Thanks.
> I figured so.
> ...


if internet is essential make sure you check with some internet suppliers before you move in, unless it's already connected & you see it working


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> if internet is essential make sure you check with some internet suppliers before you move in, unless it's already connected & you see it working


We keep being told by the likes of ONO, Movistar, Orange that we can get 12Meg for x euros.

I know for a fact that we can't as I've made enquiries. 

We even signed up with one company who then couldn't deliver on their promise. Cost us loads.

Unfortunately there is no way of knowing until it's installed - just try getting any money back when it's not what you need!

Even the Movistar online checker, enter address or telephone number and it tells you what you can contract for, is wrong!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------

